# Ground Venison Jerky



## uncle harley (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi all. I'm really new to this & need some advice. I want to make some ground venison jerky on my electric smoker. What would be a good thing to use to place the jerky on while in the smoker. The existing rack wires seem to be to wide spacing to support the ground meat.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 22, 2017)

UNCLE HARLEY said:


> Hi all. I'm really new to this & need some advice. I want to make some ground venison jerky on my electric smoker. What would be a good thing to use to place the jerky on while in the smoker. The existing rack wires seem to be to wide spacing to support the ground meat.


Hi there and welcome!

These mats do the trick well for my ground meat jerky Masterbuilt 20090115 2-Piece Fish and Vegetable Mat

I use them when I do my ground meat jerky in the oven.  Should have no issue with them in the smoker.  They are made for the 30" or 40" version of the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker, so figure out which one to get for the dimensions of your electric smoker.

Finally, I hear someone on here sells mats as well but I don't have any info on that and I don't know if they do/don't sell these grid like mats.

Best of luck :)


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2017)

Todd Johnson, a very long time member here sells them...  Also sells the AMZN smoke generators..   dust and pellets in all sorts of flavors...    He's also a member of the board of this great forum...

https://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/46.htm













QMATZ-1_gif.png



__ daveomak
__ Mar 22, 2017


















QMATZFE-2_gif.png



__ daveomak
__ Mar 22, 2017


















AMANZ TUBE PRIZE.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 22, 2017






Let Us Help

A-MAZE-N Products, Inc. 
1932 Shawnee Road, Eagan MN  55122-1032
  
Ph: 651.352.2831
Fax: 651.352.2871


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 24, 2017)

UH, As Dave said the Amazen mats work excellent !


----------



## meatmedic (Jan 4, 2018)

The mats from amazen are worth their weight in gold. PLUS talking to a very nice and helpful lady every time I have called either to order something or with a question.


----------

